# Desenmascarando a Juan Manuel de Prada. Entre la LOGIA y el MANDIL



## Uritorco (29 Oct 2021)

Resulta evidente que cualquier periodista o medio de información que vaya contra los decadentes valores capitalistas y progresistas será despedido, ignorado y relegado, además de pasar a engrosar ciertas listas negras, mientras que todo el que asuma el holocausto, el antirracismo, la igualdad, la violencia de género, los llamados "derechos humanos" o la alimentación dietética y sostenible como centro de su actividad, será premiado, saldrá en los medios y tendrá editoras y alabanzas.

Que se lo digan por ejemplo al periodista de investigación «independiente» Manuel Carballal (a) Antonio Salas, un pobre diablo que no era casi nadie cuando escribía sobre el caso Ummo o las caras de Bélmez, y que descubrió que la fama estaba en ser un polichinela de la prensa sionista escribiendo sobre lo que no tenía idea: el nacionalsocialismo, o mejor dicho, sobre los «nazi-skins» y demás diablos de fabricación casera artificial, esa parodia perversa y grotesca del "nazismo" homologada por el Sistema, a los que, víctima de su propia sugestión, este investigador ha dado «credibilidad» política y social.

Pues bien, el caso de Juan Manuel de Prada, a pesar de su condición de tradicionalista y católico, es igualmente un caso ejemplarizante, aunque en el último párrafo intentaremos levantar sustancialmente el velo sobre el por que de esa "aparente" contradicción entre popularidad y pensamiento reaccionario y conservador. Así, entre las declaraciones vertidas por este inefable monaguillo del star system oficialista y orwelliano con el ánimo de agraciar a sus talmúdicos jefes del "jewishworld", podemos encontrarnos con perlas de singular calibre recogidas en las páginas de opinión de un importante diario de la capital:

«Ninguna de las descomunales mentiras que circulan habitualmente en nuestro mundo, resulta tan grotesca como pretender que la derrota de Hitler constituyó la derrota de su ideología criminal. Pues la metafísica que alumbraba aquella ideología criminal correría a refugiarse, bajo disfraz democrático y pacifista, en el bando de los vencedores, donde hoy campea orgullosa, convertida en Nuevo Orden Mundial. *Ha sido, en efecto, el Nuevo Orden Mundial el que ha hecho realidad el sueño del nazismo*; ha sido el Nuevo Orden Mundial el que ha impuesto el paganismo eufórico y endiosador del hombre, el desprecio de la ley natural y divina, la confianza ciega e idolátrica en el progreso, el deseo seudomesiánico de alcanzar una unidad universal de hormiguero, la exaltación del individualismo y a la vez la deificación alienante de la «voluntad general», el triunfo del igualitarismo que conduce a los pueblos a la servidumbre, la aversión a las sociedades naturales (unidas por lazos de sangre y espíritu) y su sustitución por sociedades de masas, la imposición de una moral estatal, el suministro de placeres plebeyos y derechos de bragueta que mantengan controladas a las masas, a la vez que las tornan más y más egoístas. Ha sido el Nuevo Orden Mundial el que ha consumado, en fin, el sueño hitleriano de una civilización degradada y desespiritualizada» (“ABC”, 11-05-2015).

Como comprobaréis, nuestro orondo protagonista se quedó tan ancho y desahogado después de verter tan maquiavélica proeza intelectual en ese infame papelucho judaico.

Pero, vayamos al grano. Durante la primera semana de diciembre de 2018, el señor Juan Manuel de Prada, colaborador de la tertulia radiofónica dirigida en Onda Cero por la periodista y masona Julia Otero, era galardonado con el Premio Café Varela, celebrado en el propio café madrileño durante una cena en la que el novelista fue entrañablemente arropado por personajes y personajillos —es decir, por la auténtica casta— como Joaquín Leguina, Pablo Iglesias, Ana Pastor, Alberto Ruiz-Gallardón, Cándido Méndez, Cándido Conde-Pumpido (implicado en el Expediente Royuela), Alex de la Iglesia, Marta Flich, Luis Enríquez (consejero delegado del Grupo Vocento), el embajador ruso Yuri Korgachin, etc.







Lo primero que llama la atención es la gran presencia de masones en el ágape. Naturalmente no afirmamos categóricamente que el distinguido y rollizo novelista, agraciado y honrado con tantos premios y galardones literarios y al que se le puede observar durante esa magnífica jornada de jubiloso compadreo entre tanto cotizado y perfumado «mandilón», pertenezca también a la «discreta» cofradía de la escuadra y el compás, aunque nadie nos hará decir tampoco que no.

Ahora bien, dicen al respecto _Los Protocolos de los Sabios Sión_, algo revelador: «Los cristianos van a las logias por curiosidad o con la esperanza de probar el pastel social con su ayuda, y algunos hasta por tener la posibilidad de expresar delante del público sus sueños irrealizables: tienen sed de la emoción del éxito y de los aplausos, de los cuales nunca somos avaros. Les concedemos estos éxitos para aprovecharnos de la propia satisfacción que causan, gracias a la cual, aceptan nuestras indicaciones sin darse cuenta de ello, quedando plenamente convencidos de que expresan sus propias ideas. Este detalle es la principal garantía de nuestro éxito».

El párrafo tiene una grandeza patética. Ignoramos si la sed y el anhelo desmesurado por el éxito y los aplausos, junto a la soberbia y la vanidad, forman parte del santoral de debilidades que aquejan al señor Manuel de Prada. Esto es algo de lo que solo él debe tener conocimiento y que guardará como un celoso secreto en lo más profundo de su conciencia. Sin embargo, los documentos gráficos, para quien sepa observarlos en clave "esóterica" debido al peculiar simbolismo que transmiten los mismos (ver fotos), confirman y rebelan inequívocamente su filiación sectaria y triangular, clave para entender su éxito y popularidad en el cuarto poder.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Oct 2021)

y además usa gmail
caso cerrado


----------



## Gothaus (30 Oct 2021)

Em... En nacionalsocialismo alemán no tiene nada que ver con el actual NOM. Huevo y castaña. Y las herramientas que puedan tener en común no pretenden los mismos fines. Ni por casualidad.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Oct 2021)

Gothaus dijo:


> Em... En nacionalsocialismo alemán no tiene nada que ver con el actual NOM. Huevo y castaña. Y las herramientas que puedan tener en común no pretenden los mismos fines. Ni por casualidad.



Fíjate que en su discuro, Juan Manuel de Prada no se diferencia prácticamente en nada en este aspecto del que mantiene Podemos o del que puede mantener la extrema izquierda, que siempre anda acusando de fascista a los gobiernos y al capitalismo. Solo el NS le puso el cascabel al gato.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (30 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Resulta evidente que cualquier periodista o medio de información que vaya contra los decadentes valores capitalistas y progresistas será despedido, ignorado y relegado, además de pasar a engrosar ciertas listas negras, mientras que todo el que asuma el holocausto, el antirracismo, la igualdad, la violencia de género o los llamados "derechos humanos" como centro de su actividad, será premiado, saldrá en los medios y tendrá editoras y alabanzas.
> 
> Que se lo digan por ejemplo al periodista de investigación «independiente» Manuel Carballal (a) Antonio Salas, un pobre diablo que no era casi nadie cuando escribía sobre el caso Ummo o las caras de Bélmez, y que descubrió que la fama estaba en ser un polichinela de la prensa sionista escribiendo sobre lo que no tenía idea: el nacionalsocialismo, o mejor dicho, sobre los «nazi-skins» y demás diablos de fabricación casera artificial, esa parodia perversa y grotesca homologada por el Sistema, a los que, víctima de su propia sugestión, este investigador ha dado «credibilidad» política y social.
> 
> ...



Joder parece que se ha comido a César Vidal y está aguantando con la manita la pesadez de estómago 

Mare miaaaaa como se ha puesto


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (30 Oct 2021)

¿Os lo parece?

No sé:





Aquí mencionan a los masones, a roquefeler…


----------



## Uritorco (30 Oct 2021)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Joder parece que se ha comido a César Vidal y está aguantando con la manita la pesadez de estómago
> 
> Mare miaaaaa como se ha puesto



Pues sus enormes posaderas parece que no son impedimento para que haya podido encontrar a su media naranja.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (30 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Fíjate que en su discuro, Juan Manuel de Prada no se diferencia prácticamente en nada del que mantiene Podemos o del que puede mantener la extrema izquierda, que siempre anda acusando de fascista a los gobiernos y al capitalismo. Solo el NS le puso el cascabel al gato.



Decir que el discurso de Juan Manuel de Padra no se diferencia en nada del de Podemos es de ser bastante corto de mente. Como el OP que ahora la toma con De Prada queriéndonos hacer creer que es masón o algo así. También en su deposición nos cuenta que Julia Otero es masona.

Alguna prueba al respecto Sr. Uritorco? O es otra invención como el supuesto judaismo de Terenci Moix y Pérez-Llorca?


----------



## Uritorco (30 Oct 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Decir que el discurso de Juan Manuel de Padra no se diferencia en nada del de Podemos es de ser bastante corto de mente. Como el OP que ahora la toma con De Prada queriéndonos hacer creer que es masón o algo así. También en su deposición nos cuenta que Julia Otero es masona.
> 
> Alguna prueba al respecto Sr. Uritorco? O es otra invención como el supuesto judaismo de Terenci Moix y Pérez-Llorca?



Espero que conozca la masonería y su simbolismo, por que si no me temo que no comprenderá nada.







Sobre Moix espero que estemos hablando de la misma edición, ya que se han hecho varias, por que sino lo nuestro será un diálogo de besugos. La que cito yo es la editada por Planeta en 2003. Al menos en esa está recogida el dato que tanto le inquieta a ustec.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (30 Oct 2021)

Jojojojojo, macho esto es infumable ya. Es alucinante, ya mi pregunta es clara: ¿Queda alguien que no sea masón? Es alucinante, joder hemos llegado ya a tal punto de corrupción moral en Occidente que es increíble. Antes sólo aceptaban a los más corruptos y de la alta sociedad. Pero es que últimamente parece ser que es como alistarse en La Marina en EEUU en los 60 macho. Magufos nos llamaban...


----------



## Camilo José Cela (30 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Espero que conozca la masonería y su simbolismo, por que si no me temo que no comprenderá nada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 822300
> 
> ...



Ajá, o sea que tu fuente es una foto que sale haciendo un guiño. No eres más infantil y simplón porque no madrugas más.


----------



## Dan Daly (30 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> «Ninguna de las descomunales mentiras que circulan habitualmente en nuestro mundo, resulta tan grotesca como pretender que la derrota de Hitler constituyó la derrota de su ideología criminal. Pues la metafísica que alumbraba aquella ideología criminal correría a refugiarse, bajo disfraz democrático y pacifista, en el bando de los vencedores, donde hoy campea orgullosa, convertida en Nuevo Orden Mundial. *Ha sido, en efecto, el Nuevo Orden Mundial el que ha hecho realidad el sueño del nazismo*; ha sido el Nuevo Orden Mundial el que ha impuesto el paganismo eufórico y endiosador del hombre, el desprecio de la ley natural y divina, la confianza ciega e idolátrica en el progreso, el deseo seudomesiánico de alcanzar una unidad universal de hormiguero, la exaltación del individualismo y a la vez la deificación alienante de la «voluntad general», el triunfo del igualitarismo que conduce a los pueblos a la servidumbre, la aversión a las sociedades naturales (unidas por lazos de sangre y espíritu) y su sustitución por sociedades de masas, la imposición de una moral estatal, el suministro de placeres plebeyos y derechos de bragueta que mantengan controladas a las masas, a la vez que las tornan más y más egoístas. Ha sido el Nuevo Orden Mundial el que ha consumado, en fin, el sueño hitleriano de una civilización degradada y desespiritualizada» (“ABC”, 11-05-2015).



No he pasado de este párrafo. Que alguien al que se le supone culto y tal publique que el NOM es la realización de los sueños de Hitler es que está de frenopático.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Oct 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Ajá, o sea que tu fuente es una foto que sale haciendo un guiño. No eres más infantil y simplón porque no madrugas más.



Eso no es solo "guiño". Vamos, que usted es un ignorante completo de la masonería, por lo que tiene que recurrir al sarcasmo y la descalificación facilona para salir del atolladero y dar así "credibilidad" a su ignoracia. Lo dicho, unos señalan la luna y otros miran la punta del dedo, como es su caso.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (30 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Eso no es solo "guiño". Vamos, que usted es un ignorante completo de la masonería, por lo que tiene que recurrir al sarcasmo y la descalificación facilona para salir del atolladero y dar así "credibilidad" a su ignoracia. Lo dicho, unos señalan la luna y otros miran la punta del dedo, como es su caso.



Es que a la gente (sobre todo a los que tienen títulos universitarios y cierta "cultura") les han enseñado a que lo saben todo y que su programación cultural basada en libros, series, películas todas realizadas por siervos de Lucifer es la Verdad. Luego hablas con personas marginales y suelen intersarse por estos temas y estar más despierta, dentro de su incultura. Que haber no ed que nosotros lo sepamos todo (ni queremos saberlo), no sabremos ni el 5% de la Verdad, pero es alucinante cuando exponemod cosas perfectamente plausibles como los ignorantes de aquellas cosas se ofenden. Porque les enseñaron que ellos eran los que más sabían. Como cuando alguien te dice eso no me lo creo, como si su opinión importase algo.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Oct 2021)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> Es que a la gente (sobre todo a los que tienen títulos universitarios y cierta "cultura") les han enseñado a que lo saben todo y que su programación cultural basada en libros, series, películas todas realizadas por siervos de Lucifer es la Verdad. Luego hablas con personas marginales y suelen intersarse por estos temas y estar más despierta, dentro de su incultura. Que haber no ed que nosotros lo sepamos todo (ni queremos saberlo), no sabremos ni el 5% de la Verdad, pero es alucinante cuando exponemod cosas perfectamente plausibles como los ignorantes de aquellas cosas se ofenden. Porque les enseñaron que ellos eran los que más sabían. Como cuando alguien te dice eso no me lo creo, como si su opinión importase algo.



Así es, caballero. No hay cosa más palanganera que el academicismo oficial. Precisamente eso es lo que intenté explicar con más detenimiento hace poco en otro hilo.









A la ÉLITE no le gusta que el REBAÑO crea en CONSPIRACIONES.


Revisando hoy mi colección particular de revistas añejas, me encuentro con un monográfico de mayo de 2016 del conocido semanario, clamorosamente oficialista, “Muy Interesante” (núm. 75), dedicado a las «sociedades secretas», por lo que he decidido escribir unas líneas. Claro, cuando uno tiene...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Uritorco (30 Oct 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Os lo parece?
> 
> No sé:



Conozco esos vídeos de hace ya unos cuantos años. Pero, ¡¡cuidado!!, hay que saber leer entre líneas. La mayoría de los que intervienen en dichas tertulias niegan por completo de antemano cualquier conspiración planetaria por parte de una élite secreta. Creo recordar que en una estaba el intoxicador y presunto masonazo García Trevijano. La función de esta gente es restarle hierro el asunto y llevarlo a vías muertas. Pasa actualmente lo mismo con el mediático y popular coronel Pedro Baños, otro masón encubierto, quien también habla de Soros y estas cosas, pero cuya función es distraer el debate en cuestiones secundarias, inconexas, poniéndole ritmo de lambada, es decir, neutralizar realmente el verdadero pensamiento disidente. La gente que adquiere cierta popularidad es precisamente la menos recomendada. Ahí tenéis a Friker Plandémiez, que presume de ser "politicamente incorrecto". El sistema no va a permitir jamás que ningún auténtico disidente adquiera el menor grado de protagonismo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Oct 2021)

Buen hilo, como siempre


----------



## sisar_vidal (30 Oct 2021)

Gothaus dijo:


> Em... En nacionalsocialismo alemán no tiene nada que ver con el actual NOM. Huevo y castaña. Y las herramientas que puedan tener en común no pretenden los mismos fines. Ni por casualidad.



Es que el nazismo luchaba además con el nom de entonces y predecía como iba a ser el de ahora.


Madre mía el nivel.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Oct 2021)

ninguna sorpresa.
como si me dijeran que Huxley u Orwell eran del club.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Buen hilo, como siempre



Thanks. 
¿Algún hilo en preparación sobre Adolf?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Thanks.
> ¿Algún hilo en preparación sobre Adolf?



Si me pregunta es que tiene interes en mis hilos, lo agradezco...


----------



## Uritorco (30 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si me pregunta es que tiene interes en mis hilos, lo agradezco...



Hombre, es de los pocos que aporta algo sobre el NS. Yo prefiero no centrarme exclusivamente en este tema en concreto, me refiero a su aspecto y vertiente histórica, siempre muy interesante desde luego, sino interpretar los hechos actuales de nuestra sociedad en clave NS. Diversificar un poco más el frente.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (31 Oct 2021)

Gothaus dijo:


> Em... En nacionalsocialismo alemán no tiene nada que ver con el actual NOM. Huevo y castaña. Y las herramientas que puedan tener en común no pretenden los mismos fines. Ni por casualidad.



Qué fines perseguía el nazismo que según tú no tienen nada que ver con los del NWO o NOM?
Supuestamente el nazismo perseguía fines diferentes al estalinismo y supuestamente cada régimen totalitario persigue distintos fines, según tú?
Tienen algún denominador en común a pesar de perseguir supuestamente fines distintos?
A ver si es que los "diferentes" fines no son lo que los define sino los medios para conseguirlos.
Buen comentario el tuyo para mover el cerebro. 
Lo movemos?
Me apunto. Dale.


----------



## Don_Quijote (31 Oct 2021)

La clave de su éxito es que es un escritor de puta madre, de los mejores que tiene España.... pesaoooooooooooos.


----------



## Uritorco (31 Oct 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> La clave de su éxito es que es un escritor de puta madre, de los mejores que tiene España.... pesaoooooooooooos.



Reconozco que es un buen escritor, y tiene muchas veces críticas y análisis muy certeros e incisivos, pero... hay que saber ver más allá.


----------



## Don_Quijote (31 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Reconozco que es un buen escritor, y tiene muchas veces críticas y análisis muy certeros e incisivos, pero... hay que saber ver más allá.



Los que "ven más allá", en general, ni se molestan en leer sus libros.... No ven más allá sus artículos, que los hace por la pasta ya que de libros no vive nadie en España.

Ese hombre ha escrito libros que muchos consideran obras maestras.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (31 Oct 2021)

De Prada ve y quiere una españa espiritual y católica. Y el NS no quiere una sociedad espiritual y católica, así que normal que a De Prada no le guste el NS. De ahí a decir que De Prada tiene el mismo discurso de Podemos.... eso no es más que echarse piedras a uno mismo. Ya verá usted la credibilidad de su post después de haber dicho semejante sandez.

Os guste o no os guste el análisis de Prada sobre la realidad histórica de España, su ligadura con el catolicismo, es acertada. Y romper con el catolicismo en España es romper un vínculo con la historia y la identidad propia. Precísamente por eso se le ataca salvajemente, saben que rompiendo el catolicismo destrozan el pegamento más fuerte de España. El catolicismo es sólo uno de ellos, pero básicamente es el más fuerte. Y yo soy el tío más ateo de aquí seguro, pero eso importa una mierda.

De Prada, por otro lado, tuvo los cojones de decir en su columna en tirada nacional que los covidiotas son subnormales y que se estaban pisoteando todos nuestros derechos por la puta cara, mietras todo el puto mundo comía polla inglesa a carrillo lleno y callaba como puta mientras destrozaban el país hasta los cimientos y nos metían una cantidad de deuda con la que jamás vamos a poder recuperar nuestra soberanía. Y los mongolos aplaudiendo, muchos mientras escribían en este foro también. Nada más que por eso ya De Prada tiene mi respeto.


----------



## Tiresias (31 Oct 2021)

Muy cogido con pinzas esos ataques contra todo un señor como es De Prada, un párrafo de un artículo del 2015...

El único que ha atacado abiertamente la tiranía que nos están imponiendo.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2021)

según los jesuítas infiltrados que me informan, quienes están verdaderamente preocupados es en los grados más altos de la masonería al ver a parte de sus soldadaos con un católico, parece que están alarmados

uritorco, ya sabes, estamos rodeados... 



Uritorco dijo:


> Resulta evidente que cualquier periodista o medio de información que vaya contra los decadentes valores capitalistas y progresistas será despedido, ignorado y relegado, además de pasar a engrosar ciertas listas negras, mientras que todo el que asuma el holocausto, el antirracismo, la igualdad, la violencia de género o los llamados "derechos humanos" como centro de su actividad, será premiado, saldrá en los medios y tendrá editoras y alabanzas.
> 
> Que se lo digan por ejemplo al periodista de investigación «independiente» Manuel Carballal (a) Antonio Salas, un pobre diablo que no era casi nadie cuando escribía sobre el caso Ummo o las caras de Bélmez, y que descubrió que la fama estaba en ser un polichinela de la prensa sionista escribiendo sobre lo que no tenía idea: el nacionalsocialismo, o mejor dicho, sobre los «nazi-skins» y demás diablos de fabricación casera artificial, esa parodia perversa y grotesca del "nazismo" homologada por el Sistema, a los que, víctima de su propia sugestión, este investigador ha dado «credibilidad» política y social.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uritorco (1 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> De Prada ve y quiere una españa espiritual y católica. Y el NS no quiere una sociedad espiritual y católica, así que normal que a De Prada no le guste el NS.



El NS quería una Europa espiritual, donde se respetó al catolicismo (yo NO lo soy) y a cualquier otra confesión que no fuese contra los intereses de la raza y la nación.


El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> De ahí a decir que De Prada tiene el mismo discurso de Podemos.... eso no es más que echarse piedras a uno mismo. Ya verá usted la credibilidad de su post después de haber dicho semejante sandez.



Quizas me expresé yo mal. Ahora bien, De Prada y Podemos mantienen el mismo discurso con respecto al nazismo. Esa conjunción quedó perfectamente plasmada durante su alianza en la segunda guerra mundial. Los católicos aliados desempeñaron un patético papel.


Bernaldo dijo:


> según los jesuítas infiltrados que me informan, quienes están verdaderamente preocupados es en los grados más altos de la masonería al ver a parte de sus soldadaos con un católico, parece que están alarmados
> 
> uritorco, ya sabes, estamos rodeados...



Los presidentes de las naciones occidentales son casi todos formal y oficialmente católicos y sin embargo militan todos ellos en la masonería. Evidentemente que estamos rodeados.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Nov 2021)

No te preocupes, la masonería está infiltrada por católicos. Todo bajo control, tú tranqui, campeón. 
El problema lo tienen los masones que cenan con Prada... 



Uritorco dijo:


> Los presidentes de las naciones occidentales son casi todos formal y oficialmente católicos y sin embargo militan todos ellos en la masonería. Evidentemente que estamos rodeados.


----------



## Uritorco (1 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No te preocupes, la masonería está infiltrada por católicos. Todo bajo control, tú tranqui, campeón.
> El problema lo tienen los masones que cenan con Prada...



Podrá negar u ocultar la realidad a través de la ironía, si le apetece.
De Prada ES masón. Gracias a la secta ha obtenido sus prevendas y popularidad. El sistema no te ofrece ni te otorga gratuitamente esas cuotas de influencia sin una contraprestación o sin ceder parte de tu dignidad.
Lamento haber desenmascarado a uno de los iconos de la derechita judeocristiana antinazi.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Nov 2021)

tu no eras pagano chaval?



Uritorco dijo:


> Podrá negar u ocultar la realidad a través de la ironía, si le apetece.
> De Prada ES masón. Gracias a la secta ha obtenido sus prevendas y popularidad. El sistema no te ofrece gratuitamente esas cuotas de influencia sin una contraprestación o sin ceder parte de tu dignidad.


----------



## Uritorco (1 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> tu no eras pagano chaval?



Así es, campeón.


----------



## El_neutral (1 Nov 2021)

Una vez leí a un forero que se encontró con De Prada en un vestuario de Madrid, y decía que tenía un rabo descomunal.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (1 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ahora bien, dicen al respecto _Los Protocolos de los Sabios Sión_, algo revelador: «Los cristianos van a las logias por curiosidad o con la esperanza de probar el pastel social con su ayuda, y algunos hasta por tener la posibilidad de expresar delante del público sus sueños irrealizables: tienen sed de la emoción del éxito y de los aplausos, de los cuales nunca somos avaros. Les concedemos estos éxitos para aprovecharnos de la propia satisfacción que causan, gracias a la cual, aceptan nuestras indicaciones sin darse cuenta de ello, quedando plenamente convencidos de que expresan sus propias ideas. Este detalle es la principal garantía de nuestro éxito».



Interesante libelo para engañar a los despistados

No ha contraargumentado ni una sola palabra del gordo, en cambio ha dedicado varios párrafos a difamarle gratuitamente.

En una cosa le voy a dar la razón: al personaje le gusta el salseo y siempre tuvo aires de escritor de éxito... pero tal vez sea precisamente su tradicionalismo católico lo que le ha puesto freno a su carrera literaria, o al menos, él mismo se queja de ello.

Decir las miserias del nazismo no es necesariamente ser judío, ni mucho menos masón. Cuando él mismo ha hablado abiertamente contra ello, como ya ha puesto algún forero.

Acabo de leer este libro y se lo recomiendo a todos aquellos que buscan la verdad sobre la Sinagoga de Satanás y sus ministros:







Desde luego Prada al lado de este señor es un progre repugnante, no cabe duda.

Pero para usted ambos serán execrables precisamente por su odio del cristianismo


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Nov 2021)

CarbaGAY es un mierda y se inventa todo,


----------



## Uritorco (1 Nov 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Interesante libelo para engañar a los despistados



Supongo que lo del término "libelo" es una tesis extraida y sostenida por el sr. De Prada ¿no? Un libro por el contario tan real como la vida misma. Los hechos son tozudos.


Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> No ha contraargumentado ni una sola palabra del gordo, en cambio ha dedicado varios párrafos a difamarle gratuitamente.



Sí, pero menos que las difamaciones que vierte el personaje continuamente sobre el nacionalsocialismo en los medios y altavoces que le proporcionan sus amos.


Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Desde luego Prada al lado de este señor es un progre repugnante, no cabe duda



El señor Gil de la Pisa resulta que al final nos ha salido de... VOX.   La auténtica sinagoga de satanas. Es el problema de los derechistas cristianos que se apropian del discurdo antijudeomasónico: al final vuelven al punto de partida. Para ellos los judeomasones malos y malvados son solo los de la izquierda.


----------



## Poseidón (1 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Así es, campeón.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 823859



De que va ese libro?


----------



## Uritorco (1 Nov 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> De que va ese libro?



Julius Evola, intelectual italiano que colaboró con la Ahnenerbe. Trata sobre la metafísica y la concepción heorica y de la vida del paganismo en los antiguos pueblos indoeuropeos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Nov 2021)

Patético el parrafito citado de la patraña esa de Sion que os coméis los blandengues de mente como al que le dan la papilla con cucharón. Debí dejar de leer en el primer adhomine "orondo".


----------



## Uritorco (1 Nov 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> CarbaGAY es un mierda y se inventa todo,



Es un progre, y desgraciadamente, no se inventa casi nada.


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Es un progre, y desgraciadamente, no se inventa casi nada.




DESDE QUE SE invento haberse infiltrado con los skin lo odio especialmente.

ese solo se infiltra analmente con los skingay de chueca


----------



## Uritorco (1 Nov 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> DESDE QUE SE invento haberse infiltrado con los skin lo odio especialmente.
> 
> ese solo se infiltra analmente con los skingay de chueca



No sé por que te preocupa el tema este de los calvos. El no se inventó nada. A mi lo que de verdad me molesta es que se asocie malintencionadamente a estos con el NS. Ya abriré un hilo al respecto.


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> No sé por que te preocupa el tema este de los calvos. El no se inventó nada. A mi lo que de verdad me molesta es que se asocie malintencionadamente a estos con el NS. Ya abriré un hilo al respecto.




haces bien santi, odio a los lumpenes.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Nov 2021)

Infiltrado católico en la masonería, que no te informan!!! 

Sigue investigando, hombre, no lo dejes que tú sí que eres incisivo!!! 



Uritorco dijo:


> Podrá negar u ocultar la realidad a través de la ironía, si le apetece.
> De Prada ES masón. Gracias a la secta ha obtenido sus prevendas y popularidad. El sistema no te ofrece ni te otorga gratuitamente esas cuotas de influencia sin una contraprestación o sin ceder parte de tu dignidad.
> Lamento haber desenmascarado a uno de los iconos de la derechita judeocristiana antinazi.


----------



## AStudio (1 Nov 2021)

Este no es el que tenía varios artículos contra la vacuna?


----------



## kronopio (1 Nov 2021)

Pedro Varela siempre pasa de puntillas en sus conferencias sobre ese punto,la concepción espiritual que tenía el movimiento de Hitler y compañía.Entiendo que lo hace para que quien le escuché no entre en delirios magufos,pero obviar ese aura de paganismo que emanaba de todo aquello creo que es no contarlo todo.Y zanjar el tema diciendo que Hitler era católico y que en el diario de uno de ellos (Goebbels?) se hacen muchas referencias a Dios no me parece suficiente.Mas allá de acuerdos diplomáticos,siento mucha curiosidad sobre cómo hubiese sido el "mundo espiritual" de los alemanes.
Sobre el tema del hilo,solo decir que en el suplemento NWO,cuando cae en mis manos, antes leía a Arturito y ahora leo a De Prada.Una cosa es verdad,la vo sobre la IIGM parece ser la llave maestra para no ser residual ni estigmatizado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Uritorco (4 Nov 2021)

kronopio dijo:


> Sobre el tema del hilo,solo decir que en el suplemento NWO,cuando cae en mis manos, antes leía a Arturito y ahora leo a De Prada.Una cosa es verdad,la vo sobre la IIGM parece ser la llave maestra para no ser residual ni estigmatizado.



La gente como Juan Manuel de Prada, el coronel Pedro Baños, Friker Plandémiez, Reverte y tantos otros "antisistema", solo sirven para calmar las conciencias de algunos. Su función en el star system, el mismo que les promociona sus remuneradas y prometedoras carreras, es que el público dispuesto a escuchar sus pequeñas verdades se vaya contento y satifescho para cama. De esta manera se canaliza así el descontento de los más perspicaces y conservadores, de los más inquietos intelectualmente y reconducirlos finalmente a vías muertas. Volver al mismo punto de partida.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Nov 2021)

kronopio dijo:


> Pedro Varela siempre pasa de puntillas en sus conferencias sobre ese punto,la concepción espiritual que tenía el movimiento de Hitler y compañía



Varela se ha vuelto, para mi gusto, un beato. Da misa, en vez de discursos. Aunque hace años que dejé de escucharle por que ideológicamente no me aporta nada. Está bien para principiantes y gente joven. Otro defecto que le veo últimamente es un toque de reaccionario. Me gustaba más el Varela de antes, más ortodoxo, purista y doctrinario.


kronopio dijo:


> Sobre el tema del hilo,solo decir que en el suplemento NWO,cuando cae en mis manos, antes leía a Arturito y ahora leo a De Prada.Una cosa es verdad,la vo sobre la IIGM parece ser la llave maestra para no ser residual ni estigmatizado.



Es que la revistucha XL Semanal es algo infumable. Basura. Su directora es una tal Mar Cohnen. Básicamente no hay semana que no nos deleite con algún lacrimógeno artículo sobre el "holocausto".


----------



## tixel (21 Nov 2021)

Pensar q de Prada pueda se masón es delirar más de la cuenta.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (21 Nov 2021)

NO busqueis a ningún Salvador ajeno al que está en vuestro interior.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Nov 2021)

tixel dijo:


> Pensar q de Prada pueda se masón es delirar más de la cuenta.



Te lo está diciendo el mismo en las fotos. Para el que sepa "ver" y "entender". Al final todo cuadra, como intentó plantear el hilo.


----------



## westmadrid (22 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Te lo está diciendo el mismo en las fotos. Para el que sepa "ver" y "entender". Al final todo cuadra, como intentó plantear el hilo.



Te veo informado y leído -con Evola ya basta para saberlo-, pero atribuir masonismos a diestro y siniestro casi siempre falla, y más con alguien como Prada, que tira a tradicionalista católico. Primero pruebas no va a haber, ni siquiera 'razonadas'. Pero es que además en Espagna ha habido poquísima influencia masónica real, ni poder, poquísimas logias, y pocos personajes modernos (me refiero en los últimos 70-80 agnos) que fueran masones comprobados.

En cualquier país europeo todo el mundo tiene familiares y conocidos masones. Aquí lo que tenemos son sospechas y cuchicheos, precisamente porque hay muchísimos menos masones.

A menos, claro, que te refieras a masones en sentido figurado y no de logia, mandil y grado 33....


----------



## Uritorco (22 Nov 2021)

westmadrid dijo:


> Te veo informado y leído -con Evola ya basta para saberlo-, pero atribuir masonismos a diestro y siniestro casi siempre falla, y más con alguien como Prada, que tira a tradicionalista católico. Primero pruebas no va a haber, ni siquiera 'razonadas'. Pero es que además en Espagna ha habido poquísima influencia masónica real, ni poder, poquísimas logias, y pocos personajes modernos (me refiero en los últimos 70-80 agnos) que fueran masones comprobados.
> 
> En cualquier país europeo todo el mundo tiene familiares y conocidos masones. Aquí lo que tenemos son sospechas y cuchicheos, precisamente porque hay muchísimos menos masones.
> 
> A menos, claro, que te refieras a masones en sentido figurado y no de logia, mandril y grado 33....



Sin ánimo de ofender, o sois algunos muy ingenuos o es que no conocéis en profundidad a la masonería, que es un poder secreto supeditado a otro poder aún más oscuro y tenebroso. Prada es masón, lo afirmo así de claro, y en el texto están perfectamente reflejados las hipótesis que llevan a esa deducción final sin temor a equivocarme, incluidos los documentos gráficos. También lo son Iker Jiménez y el coronel Baños.
No obstante, gracias por sus zanxs.


----------



## Matriz_81 (22 Nov 2021)

Jamás encontraremos un buen músico vivo disidente. ¿Escritor? Muchísimo menos.


----------



## Papo de luz (22 Nov 2021)

Desde luego ni De Prada, ni la charo Roca Barea ni mucho menos Perez Reverte o Losantos se meten nunca con la masoneria. Por miedo a ser ridiculizados por asociarse a un tic franquista o por algo mas... Pero no sera por la falta de realidad de la influencia nefasta de la masoneria en la vida española.


----------



## Vegeto1989 (22 Nov 2021)

Claro que de seguro es masón o de alguna otra orden más católica pero igualmente en contra de Cristo. Si no no estaría hablando en contra de las vacunas y del gobierno desde un sitio donde ejerza influencia. ¿Cuesta tanto darse cuenta de que si le permiten ejercer influencia es porque les beneficia su existencia o es simplemente parte del club? ¿Creéis que por estar en contra de las vacunas o de la masonería o del comunismo no sois parte de su club y de su movimiento? La única manera de no servir a su señor es servir a tu Señor. Porque uno solo puede servir a un señor. Y cuando os vienen con temas históricos, políticos, económicos, geográficos, raciales o cualquier otra cosas ya habéis caído en su trampa... Porque os han desviado del camino. El camino es Cristo y no la virgen ni el obispo ni el Papa, ni la tradición ni la raza ni el país, ni la economía ni el territorio ni el conocimiento ni ningún poder terrenal. 
.. Siempre seréis engañados con algo porque de algo queréis y siempre seréis distraídos porque en algo os fijáis. Pero si fijáis la vista en el Cristo, el Dios hecho hombre y no os desviais, sabréis que Él es la verdad y todo lo que necesitais y nada más os aportará nada porque todo son tradiciones de hombres y engaño y entretenimiento del enemigo que busca adoración. 
El resto de cosas son basura, nada que sacie tu espíritu ni te haga ser oposición a eso que repulsais de labios pero que luego caéis en sus lazos. 
Arrepentios y someteos a vuestro creador, al Rey sobre todo rey, al Señor de señores. 
Saludos y que el Señor se apiade de vosotros


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Nov 2021)

kronopio dijo:


> Pedro Varela siempre pasa de puntillas en sus conferencias sobre ese punto,la concepción espiritual que tenía el movimiento de Hitler y compañía.Entiendo que lo hace para que quien le escuché no entre en delirios magufos,pero obviar ese aura de paganismo que emanaba de todo aquello creo que es no contarlo todo.Y zanjar el tema diciendo que Hitler era católico y que en el diario de uno de ellos (Goebbels?) se hacen muchas referencias a Dios no me parece suficiente.Mas allá de acuerdos diplomáticos,siento mucha curiosidad sobre cómo hubiese sido el "mundo espiritual" de los alemanes.
> Sobre el tema del hilo,solo decir que en el suplemento NWO,cuando cae en mis manos, antes leía a Arturito y ahora leo a De Prada.Una cosa es verdad,la vo sobre la IIGM parece ser la llave maestra para no ser residual ni estigmatizado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



No conozco todos los matices del NS, sin duda Hitler no era un cristiano convencido y no creo que yo vaya a aportar nada nuevo sobre su espiritualidad, pero lo del neopaganismo y los nazis es algo anecdótico. Buena parte de los nazis eran cristianos como lo era la sociedad alemana. Hasta donde yo se Adolf Hitler despreciaba el paganismo y a la cúpula del III Reich las maguferias de Rosenberg y Himmler en el mejor de los casos les traían sin cuidado. 

Lo que dice de Prada sobre el "neopaganismo nazi" es otra parida. De Prada se esfuerza mucho en parecer una caricatura de Chesterton, a veces escribe cosas interesantes pero se conforma con ser alguien extravagante que vive muy bien a costa de sus opiniones.


----------



## Papo de luz (24 Nov 2021)

de que talla será el mandil de De Prada?


----------



## Papo de luz (24 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Fíjate que en su discuro, Juan Manuel de Prada no se diferencia prácticamente en nada del que mantiene Podemos o del que puede mantener la extrema izquierda, que siempre anda acusando de fascista a los gobiernos y al capitalismo. Solo el NS le puso el cascabel al gato.



Franco prohibió la masonería también. Aunque no sabía que el trabajo subversivo que no podían hacer los masones en España lo iba a realizar la Iglesia: curas obreros, ETA que nació en un seminario, etc... Menudo dictador que ni siquiera podía dictar el nombramiento de obispos...


----------



## Ludovicus (6 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Resulta evidente que cualquier periodista o medio de información que vaya contra los decadentes valores capitalistas y progresistas será despedido, ignorado y relegado, además de pasar a engrosar ciertas listas negras, mientras que todo el que asuma el holocausto, el antirracismo, la igualdad, la violencia de género o los llamados "derechos humanos" como centro de su actividad, será premiado, saldrá en los medios y tendrá editoras y alabanzas.
> 
> Que se lo digan por ejemplo al periodista de investigación «independiente» Manuel Carballal (a) Antonio Salas, un pobre diablo que no era casi nadie cuando escribía sobre el caso Ummo o las caras de Bélmez, y que descubrió que la fama estaba en ser un polichinela de la prensa sionista escribiendo sobre lo que no tenía idea: el nacionalsocialismo, o mejor dicho, sobre los «nazi-skins» y demás diablos de fabricación casera artificial, esa parodia perversa y grotesca del "nazismo" homologada por el Sistema, a los que, víctima de su propia sugestión, este investigador ha dado «credibilidad» política y social.
> 
> ...



Resumen: si no eres un admirador incondicional de Hitler, o eres masón o un títere de los masones.


----------



## ESC (6 Dic 2021)

Coincido con Juan Manuel en las conclusiones pero no en el análisis.

Es el dinero abstracto lo que nos conduce irremediablemente a un global-socialismo, el cual presenta paralelismos con el nacional-socialismo.
Solamente cambiamos la escala a implementar.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Resumen: si no eres un admirador incondicional de Hitler, o eres masón o un títere de los masones.



No, ese no es el resumen. En el hilo solo hablo de Manuel de Prada, y creo que explico perfectamente e introduzco una serie de planteamientos y razonamientos que abalan las conclusiones finales. El que quiera entender que entienda. Reconozco que el hombre tiene en muchas ocasiones grandes arrebatos de lucided, no lo vamos a negar, pero eso no siempre lo es todo, especialmente, cuando el foco de atención mediática, ese del que tantas malas pestes se prodigan en este foro, cae sospechosamente después sobre las espaldas de uno de manera tan agradecida. Creer en la democracia y el antifascismo y después presentarse como "alternativo" y "antisitema", como que no cuela.









Democracia y "libertad de información": ¿bulo o realidad?


Vamos a aclarar brevemente un pequeño pero fundamental concepto. Como todos sabéis, la prensa democrática se arroga para sí la titularidad o el monopolio de la “libertad de expresión”. Paralelamente no se cansa de recordarnos una y otra vez lo "independiente" que es. Sin embargo, todos los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ludovicus (6 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> No, ese no es el resumen. En el hilo solo hablo de Manuel de Prada, y creo que explico perfectamente e introduzco una serie de planteamientos y razonamientos que abalan las conclusiones finales. El que quiera entender que entienda. Reconozco que el hombre tiene en muchas ocasiones grandes arrebatos de lucided, no lo vamos a negar, pero eso no siempre lo es todo, especialmente, cuando el foco de atención mediática, ese del que tantas malas pestes se prodigan en este foro, cae sospechosamente después sobre las espaldas de uno de manera tan agradecida. Creer en la democracia y el antifascismo y después presentarse como "alternativo" y "antisitema", como que no cuela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De Prada cree mucho en la democracia:


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> De Prada cree mucho en la democracia:



Y eso lo escribe en un papelucho que se pasa las 24 horas del día glorificando la democracia. De Prada tiene su "concepto" de democracia, como todos los demócratas. La democracia es como un pedazo de plastilina, cada uno la amolda a su manera y le da la forma que más le agrada según sus conceptos prefabricados. Ahí tienes el caso de otro personaje patético: García Trevijano. Y la ETA también era demócrata, como Suárez y Aznar. Lo que está claro, es que el antinazismo de don Manuel agrada mucho a la democracia inorgánica actual, quien le ha abierto las puertas de la popularidad mediática. Y nada se hace sin una contraprestación. Todo esto ya lo he explicado en el hilo a lo largo de mis intervenciones.


----------



## Ludovicus (6 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Y eso lo escribe en un papelucho que se pasa las 24 horas del día glorificando la democracia. De Prada tiene su "concepto" de democracia, como todos los demócratas. La democracia es como un pedazo de plastilina, cada uno la amolda a su manera y le da la forma que más le agrada según sus conceptos prefabricados. Ahí tienes el caso de otro personaje patético: García Trevijano. Y la ETA también era demócrata, como Suárez y Aznar. Lo que está claro, es que el antinazismo de don Manuel agrada mucho a la democracia inorgánica actual, quien le ha abierto las puertas de la popularidad mediática. Y nada se hace sin una contraprestación. Todo esto ya lo he explicado en el hilo a lo largo de mis intervenciones.



Claro, De Prada debería ser tan gilipollas como para dejar de publicar sus artículos en uno de los principales periódicos de España para que así le lea mucha menos gente 

Franco también tenía su concepto de democracia, así que también era masón o una marioneta de los masones.


----------



## Lammero (6 Dic 2021)

Si los NatSocs eran acomodaticios con los meisons individuales (hasta cierto punto), imagino que los meisons también lo pueden llegar a ser con sus token/useful cucktólicos.






Defining "Freemason": Compromise, Pragmatism, and German Lodge Members in the NSDAP on JSTOR


Chris Thomas, Defining "Freemason": Compromise, Pragmatism, and German Lodge Members in the NSDAP, German Studies Review, Vol. 35, No. 3 (October 2012), pp. 587-605




www.jstor.org





No veo evidencia mandilera en nada de eso, pero a saber...
Se le ve muy orgánico, eso sí.


----------



## Supremacía (12 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> ha sido el Nuevo Orden Mundial el que ha impuesto el paganismo eufórico y endiosador del hombre, el desprecio de la ley natural y divina, la confianza ciega e idolátrica en el progreso, el deseo seudomesiánico de alcanzar una unidad universal de hormiguero, la exaltación del individualismo y a la vez la deificación alienante de la «voluntad general», el triunfo del igualitarismo que conduce a los pueblos a la servidumbre, la aversión a las sociedades naturales (unidas por lazos de sangre y espíritu) y su sustitución por sociedades de masas, la imposición de una moral estatal, el suministro de placeres plebeyos y derechos de bragueta que mantengan controladas a las masas, a la vez que las tornan más y más egoístas.



Todo eso es liberalismo puro y duro, no nacionalsocialismo.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (12 Ene 2022)

El argumento de que por criticar al nazismo sea masón es un tanto meh, lo del premio pues oye, si es cínico que hable con gente del régimen cómo dices tú y luego vaya de disidente pero también tienes que tener en cuenta que si te dan un premio de lo que sea va a estar esa peña. No sé, lo sigo viendo una especie de outsider entre el sistema y fuera de él. A mí personalmente me gusta en el sentido de que el tío aparece en tv, radio o prensa y abiertamente critica al sistema, cosa rara de ver pero lo ha hecho de tal manera que como parece un erudito pues ahí lo dejan.


----------



## Descolonización de España (12 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> *Fíjate que en su discuro, Juan Manuel de Prada no se diferencia prácticamente en nada del que mantiene Podemos o del que puede mantener la extrema izquierda*, que siempre anda acusando de fascista a los gobiernos y al capitalismo. Solo el NS le puso el cascabel al gato.



Y lo dices tú, que eres anticatólico igual que Podemos y que los masones.


----------



## Uritorco (17 Ene 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Y lo dices tú, que eres anticatólico igual que Podemos y que los masones.



La diferencia es que yo soy también antipodemita y antimasón. Mientras que el señor De Prada confraterniza y consensua con ellos en los platós de TV y en los ágapes literarios como el que abre el hilo. La popularidad no se ofrece ni se otorga de manera gratuita ni altruista. Y, para más señas, todos son antinazis, faltaría más. Como en el 39-45. Tienen mucho en común y un único enemigo que les saca el sueño.


----------



## Descolonización de España (18 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> La diferencia es que yo soy también antipodemita y antimasón. Mientras que el señor De Prada confraterniza y consensua con ellos en los platós de TV y en los ágapes literarios como el que abre el hilo. La popularidad no se ofrece ni se otorga de manera gratuita ni altruista. Y, para más señas, todos son antinazis, faltaría más. Como en el 39-45. Tienen mucho en común y un único enemigo que les saca el sueño.



La mitad de la obra y de los programas televisivos de Juan Manuel de Prada son contra la masonería y apologéticos de la Iglesia Católica (no creo que le esté diciendo nada nuevo a nadie). Sería un raro amigo de la masonería que dedica su trabajo y su tiempo a destaparla y a prevenir a la población contra la secta. Y no digo que no haya coincidido con masones en su trabajo (es imposible no hacerlo si trabajas en televisión o en la prensa a nivel nacional), o incluso que no pueda tener algún amigo masón.

Franco también tenía un hermano masón. Y el general Cabanellas del bando nacional no fue elegido generalísimo del ejército porque era masón. También la mitad de los oficiales del ejército que eran compañeros de Franco en África eran masones. Pero eso no quiere decir que Franco no fuera católico o un antimasón convencido por muchos compañeros, familiares o amigos masones que tuviera (hasta el punto de prohibir la masonería).


----------



## Uritorco (19 Ene 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Sería un raro amigo de la masonería que dedica su trabajo y su tiempo a destaparla y a prevenir a la población contra la secta.



De Prada no ha hablado nunca mal de la masonería. Repasa con calma el texto que abre el hilo.



Descolonización de España dijo:


> Franco también tenía un hermano masón



Los dos hermanos del general fueron masones. El mismo Franco tuvo la intención de ingresar un par de veces en la orden cuando era todavía un joven militar en el norte Africa.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (19 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Y eso lo escribe en un papelucho que se pasa las 24 horas del día glorificando la democracia. De Prada tiene su "concepto" de democracia, como todos los demócratas. La democracia es como un pedazo de plastilina, cada uno la amolda a su manera y le da la forma que más le agrada según sus conceptos prefabricados. Ahí tienes el caso de otro personaje patético: García Trevijano. Y la ETA también era demócrata, como Suárez y Aznar. Lo que está claro, es que el antinazismo de don Manuel agrada mucho a la democracia inorgánica actual, quien le ha abierto las puertas de la popularidad mediática. Y nada se hace sin una contraprestación. Todo esto ya lo he explicado en el hilo a lo largo de mis intervenciones.



de prada no es demócrata, patinas mucho.


----------



## Descolonización de España (19 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> De Prada no ha hablado nunca mal de la masonería. Repasa con calma el texto que abre el hilo.
> 
> 
> Los dos hermanos del general fueron masones. El mismo Franco tuvo la intención de ingresar un par de veces en la orden cuando era todavía un joven militar en el norte Africa.



Ese invent que habrás oído a algún masón resentido de que Franco quiso ser masón igual cuela con otro, pero no conmigo. Porque hasta donde yo se Franco escribió un libro entero contra la masonería (que he leído) bajo el seudónimo Jakim Boor, prohibió la masonería en España y convirtió España en el único régimen católico de toda Europa. Y por supuesto que la masonería habría estado más que encantada de acoger al general más joven, condecorado y prometedor de toda Europa entre sus filas si Franco hubiera querido ingresar. Más aún teniendo en cuenta que la mitad de los oficiales del ejército en África eran masones. Pero además Franco era un profundo católico y la pertenencia a la secta masónica está condenada por la Iglesia. Así que no, no cuela eso de que Franco tuvo la intención de hacerse masón.


----------



## asakopako (19 Ene 2022)

Aquí se le tiene como un luchador por la libertad por 3 artículos criticando la ponzoña pero no a quien promueve la ponzoña. Y luego confiesa que se ha emponzoñado, aunque no será con la buena la faifer, sino con la que hace litoral para los alubios.


----------



## Uritorco (20 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> de prada no es demócrata, patinas mucho.



De Prada es demócrata, ensalza la democracia, escribe en medios demócratas, confraterniza con demócratas y pertenece a una sociedad secreta ultrademocrática. Ya sabes el dicho, si algo huele a queso, sabe a queso y parece queso, lo más lógico es que sea queso. ¿No?


----------



## no me creo nada (20 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> De Prada es demócrata, ensalza la democracia, escribe en medios demócratas, confraterniza con demócratas y pertenece a una sociedad secreta ultrademocrática. Ya sabes el dicho, si algo huele a queso, sabe a queso y parece queso, lo más lógico es que sea queso. ¿No?



Inventa o como poco utiliza el término tragacionista... No sé si será demócrata pero desde luego con ello atiza a gran parte de los españoles, si no a la mayoría.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (20 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> De Prada es demócrata, ensalza la democracia, escribe en medios demócratas, confraterniza con demócratas y pertenece a una sociedad secreta ultrademocrática. Ya sabes el dicho, si algo huele a queso, sabe a queso y parece queso, lo más lógico es que sea queso. ¿No?



No. Nosotros también vivimos en una democracia, escribimos en un foro demócrata que cumple con las leyes r78 y pagamos impuestos demócratas.

De Prada habla siempre mal de la masonería, la democracia y encima la masonería sigue estando condenada por la Santa Sede.


----------



## unaburbu (20 Ene 2022)

Como diría el cuñao que se pelea con la charo en el metro:

VENGA! EXPLÍCAME QUÉ ES UN AD HOMINEM!


----------



## Uritorco (20 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> No. Nosotros también vivimos en una democracia, escribimos en un foro demócrata que cumple con las leyes r78 y pagamos impuestos demócratas.



No nos queda mas remedio que vivir en ella, pero muchos no lo somos. La diferencia es que en este foro somos una docena de parias desheredados que no tenemos la más mínima relevancia social, mientras De Prada es desde hace muchísimo tiempo un cotizadísimo generador de "opinión pública" parapetado desde los púlpitos y atalayas más elevadas. Y ese "privilegio" no se ofrece ni se concede a nadie por los poderes fácticos de manera gratuita y altruista, salvo que haya algún tipo de contraprestación. De Prada está simplemente para calmar las conciencias de los más conservadores y llevarlos al mismo redil del antifascismo más palanganero. Que él sea consciente o no del papel que representa eso es otra cosa.



MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Prada habla siempre mal de la masonería, la democracia y encima la masonería sigue estando condenada por la Santa Sede.



La masonería domina el Vaticano, y en sus filas han militado reyes, papas, cardenales y aristócratas del más rancio abolengo. ¿Donde habla mal De Prada de la democracia y la masonería? Si te lo está diciendo directamente... igual que Pablo Isla, CEO de Inditex.


----------



## Matriz_81 (20 Ene 2022)

Aquí no vale dejar a nadie en la estacada. ¡TODOS ES TODOS! El principio Randiano no falla:

"Si está en los medios oficiales, NO ES FIABLE".


----------



## Euron G. (20 Ene 2022)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> ¿Queda alguien que no sea masón?



Según lo que se pregona en este foro, hay gente que lo es hasta dos o tres veces. Imagine el panorama.


----------



## Sawa (20 Ene 2022)

premiado y requetepremiado? masón. no hay otra. adorador de lucifer metamórfico.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Ene 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Desde luego ni De Prada, ni la charo Roca Barea ni mucho menos Perez Reverte o Losantos se meten nunca con la masoneria. Por miedo a ser ridiculizados por asociarse a un tic franquista o por algo mas... Pero no sera por la falta de realidad de la influencia nefasta de la masoneria en la vida española.



Pues precisamente esta mañana me ha dejao pasmao el fedecojo, se ha tirado un buén rato despotricando contra la masoneria. Le había escuchado algún comentario aislado, pero hoy se ha explayado bastante rato...



minuto 55


----------



## Uritorco (20 Ene 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues precisamente esta mañana me ha dejao pasmao el fedecojo, se ha tirado un buén rato despotricando contra la masoneria. Le había escuchado algún comentario aislado, pero hoy se ha explayado bastante rato...



Hoy el poder todo bascula entre el sionismo y la masonería. Losantos pertenece a la primera cofradía, igual que César Vidal y Ricardo de la Cierva (ambos marranos, curiosamente), por eso de vez en cuando se puede permitir ese tipo de lindezas sin que ocurra nada. A Fedecojo ya le dediqué un extenso hilo para desenmascar todo su entramado al servicio de Israel.









¿Quién está detrás de Fedeguico Jiménez Losantos y la gacetilla sionista Libertad Digital?


Vamos a continuación a hacer una exposición retrospectiva y lo más detallada posible de esta gacetilla digital sionista, fetiche referencial de buena parte de nuestros patrioteros constitucionales y antifas ibéricos, fascinados con la democracia, el mercado y el Estado de Israel, pues hay que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Uritorco (24 Feb 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Ese invent que habrás oído a algún masón resentido de que Franco quiso ser masón igual cuela con otro, pero no conmigo. Porque hasta donde yo se Franco escribió un libro entero contra la masonería (que he leído) bajo el seudónimo Jakim Boor, prohibió la masonería en España y convirtió España en el único régimen católico de toda Europa. Y por supuesto que la masonería habría estado más que encantada de acoger al general más joven, condecorado y prometedor de toda Europa entre sus filas si Franco hubiera querido ingresar. Más aún teniendo en cuenta que la mitad de los oficiales del ejército en África eran masones. Pero además Franco era un profundo católico y la pertenencia a la secta masónica está condenada por la Iglesia. Así que no, no cuela eso de que Franco tuvo la intención de hacerse masón.



El padre de Franco fue masón. Los dos hermanos de Franco, Ramón y Nicolás, fueron masones. ¿De verdad consideras inviable que el propio Franco pretendiese de joven ingresar en la secta durante su estancia como militar en el norte Africa?

El libro del que me hablas lo escribió muy a posteriori, en 1954, cuando dio un vuelco profundo a sus inquietudes ideológicas y espirituales, siendo ya un jefe de estado consolidado. No sé si queda algo más por explicarle.


----------



## naburiano (24 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Resulta evidente que cualquier periodista o medio de información que vaya contra los decadentes valores capitalistas y progresistas será despedido, ignorado y relegado, además de pasar a engrosar ciertas listas negras, mientras que todo el que asuma el holocausto, el antirracismo, la igualdad, la violencia de género, los llamados "derechos humanos" o la alimentación dietética y sostenible como centro de su actividad, será premiado, saldrá en los medios y tendrá editoras y alabanzas.
> 
> Que se lo digan por ejemplo al periodista de investigación «independiente» Manuel Carballal (a) Antonio Salas, un pobre diablo que no era casi nadie cuando escribía sobre el caso Ummo o las caras de Bélmez, y que descubrió que la fama estaba en ser un polichinela de la prensa sionista escribiendo sobre lo que no tenía idea: el nacionalsocialismo, o mejor dicho, sobre los «nazi-skins» y demás diablos de fabricación casera artificial, esa parodia perversa y grotesca del "nazismo" homologada por el Sistema, a los que, víctima de su propia sugestión, este investigador ha dado «credibilidad» política y social.
> 
> ...



No me pega que sea Mason.


----------



## Віктор Чанов (6 Mar 2022)

Detrás de todo carlista hay un gen separatista


----------



## pacopalotes (28 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> No nos queda mas remedio que vivir en ella, pero muchos no lo somos. La diferencia es que en este foro somos una docena de parias desheredados que no tenemos la más mínima relevancia social, mientras De Prada es desde hace muchísimo tiempo un cotizadísimo generador de "opinión pública" parapetado desde los púlpitos y atalayas más elevadas. Y ese "privilegio" no se ofrece ni se concede a nadie por los poderes fácticos de manera gratuita y altruista, salvo que haya algún tipo de contraprestación. De Prada está simplemente para calmar las conciencias de los más conservadores y llevarlos al mismo redil del antifascismo más palanganero. Que él sea consciente o no del papel que representa eso es otra cosa.
> 
> 
> La masonería domina el Vaticano, y en sus filas han militado reyes, papas, cardenales y aristócratas del más rancio abolengo. ¿Donde habla mal De Prada de la democracia y la masonería? Si te lo está diciendo directamente... igual que Pablo Isla, CEO de Inditex.
> ...



esto son memeces, asi de claro. todo el mundo se coloca las gafas asi, tio, putapenico


----------



## pacopalotes (28 May 2022)




----------



## Uritorco (29 May 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> esto son memeces, asi de claro. todo el mundo se coloca las gafas asi, tio, putapenico



No se está colocando nada. Está posando así de manera intencionada. Los masones se reconocen entre ellos con signos secretos. Y ese es uno de ellos. El "ojo" de Horus.

¿El CEO de Inditex Pablo Isla también se está colocando las gafas?







Y nuestra Chanel en Eurovisión ¿Qué te crees que signo está haciendo?


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (29 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> No se está colocando nada. Está posando así de manera intencionada. Los masones se reconocen entre ellos con signos secretos. Y ese es uno de ellos. El "ojo" de Horus.
> 
> ¿El CEO de Inditex Pablo Isla también se está colocando las gafas?
> 
> ...


----------



## .Kaikus (30 May 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


>



A ti que no *teto *quen al orondo de Prada, guapita !!!.  

PD- Eso de vertedero, de donde sale, estas desanimada ???.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Dic 2022)

Aquí tenéis nuevamente a este farsante —uno de los "popes" intelectuales de la derechita valiente— en toda su plenitud. Se le cambia el nombre al acusado, y santas pascuas. El "malo" siempre es el mismo, según los plumillas y generadores de "opinión" del sistema.







Octubre de 2011, XL Semanal.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> No me pega que sea Mason.



Yo tampoco lo creo.


----------



## naburiano (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo creo.



Es muy católico para ser masón, y además, es conservador, si es masón del Gran Oriente seguro que no es, ni de la Orden de Menfis-Mizraim.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Es muy *católico* para ser masón, y además, es conservador, si es masón del Gran Oriente seguro que no es, ni de la Orden de Menfis-Mizraim.



Bonoloto lo debe de ser. Hasta el grado 18 no tienen mayores problemas, y baphomet no llega hasta el nivel 28. 
En Madrid rige el rito francés, y ahi si hay COÑOS, como su libro.


----------



## CaesaR88 (2 Dic 2022)

Juan Manuel es Católico y además culto.
Sabe que el masón está en pecado mortal y no puede si quiera tomar la comunión. 

Lo que pasa que en este mundo liberal si no defiendes al empresario y llamas al cúrrela vago ya eres un peligroso rojo.


----------



## CaesaR88 (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Bonoloto lo debe de ser. Hasta el grado 18 no tienen mayores problemas, y baphomet no llega hasta el nivel 28.
> En Madrid rige el rito francés, y ahi si hay COÑOS, como su libro.



Pero los Papás han condenado en numerosas encíclicas a la masonería y han dicho que sus miembros están en pecado mortal.

Igual que nombra las críticas de los Papas al liberalismo (padre del comunismo y de las democracias de partidos) me imagino que habrá leído las que llaman a la masonería enemigos de la fe católica.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Dic 2022)

La masonería anglófila adscrita a la Gran Logia del Reino Unido, está llena de católicos de toda la vida.

Miguel Serrano fue un personaje que ejerció como diplomático chileno duante los años setenta y ochenta. Debido a sus simpatías por el nacionalsocialismo, durante la segunda guerra mundial mantuvo contactos extrechos con la embajada alemana en Chile. En su obra "Adolf Hitler, el Último Avatara", publicada en 1988, hace la siguiente revelación:


----------



## CaesaR88 (3 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> La masonería anglófila adscrita a la Gran Logia del Reino Unido, está llena de católicos de toda la vida.
> 
> Miguel Serrano fue un personaje qie ejerció como diplomático chileno duante los años setenta y ochenta. Debido a sus simpatías por el nacionalsocialismo, durante la segunda guerra mundial mantuvo contactos extrechos con la embajada alemana en Chile. En su obra "Adolf Hitler, el Último Avatara", publicada en 1988, hace la siguiente revelación:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279944



Ningún católico puede ser masón.

igual que hay mucho rojo con 60 pisos y van en Ferrari, hay mucho “católico” que va a misa una vez al año y sin confesarse toma la comunión. O que defiende el capitalismo, o el aborto…
Decir que eres católico no te convierte en ello.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

CaesaR88 dijo:


> no puede si quiera tomar la comunión.



¿pero no es *divorciado*?, varias veces si mal no recuerdo
En teoria, la Iglesia los detesta y no les da de comulgar.

No he leido una enciclica en mi vida.

El *judio* aspiracional del foro soy yo. 
Pero hebreo se nace... y no tuve tal honor.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Dic 2022)

CaesaR88 dijo:


> Ningún católico puede ser masón.
> 
> igual que hay mucho rojo con 60 pisos y van en Ferrari, hay mucho “católico” que va a misa una vez al año y sin confesarse toma la comunión. O que defiende el capitalismo, o el aborto…
> Decir que eres católico no te convierte en ello.



Eso ya es problema de cada uno.
Todas las monarquías actuales son oficialmente católicas y están todas sin embargo vinculadas a la masonería, empezando por la española.

Publicado en 1968.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Todas las monarquías actuales son oficialmente católicas



en Dinamarca, RU, Suecia, Noruega y Holanda no son catolicos, pero si cristianos.

En cuanto a la ZZZZZZ y uve palito, tienes razon, no salen de la LOGIA y recordemos que Marina Abramovich e Isabelle Huppert estuvieron este verano un acto con la zzzz en Mallorca.


----------



## CaesaR88 (3 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿pero no es *divorciado*?, varias veces si mal no recuerdo
> En teoria, la Iglesia los detesta y no les da de comulgar.
> 
> No he leido una enciclica en mi vida.
> ...



No conozco sus matrimonios ni si han sido por la iglesia o anulados pero los divorciados La iglesia dice que están en estado irregular. No en pecado mortal. Cosa muy diferente.

La masonería es enemiga De la Iglesia católica. No puedes unirte un club que busca aniquilarte, a menos que seas subnormal.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

CaesaR88 dijo:


> No puedes unirte un club que busca aniquilarte, a menos que seas *subnormal*.



lo sere, pero catolique desde luego que ni lo soy ni me considero tal, con la mala educacion - violacion que tuve en Maristones, y que ellos PAGAN.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Dic 2022)

CaesaR88 dijo:


> La masonería es enemiga De la Iglesia católica. No puedes unirte un club que busca aniquilarte, a menos que seas subnormal.



Pues serán subnormales, pero sobre todo, muy ingenuos. Esa ha sido una de las grandes victorias de la Sinagoga, atraer a sus logias a las clases dirigentes gentiles. Es lo que que Antonio Maura, otro masón y "oficialmente" católico (aunque era chueta), llamó la "revolución desde arriba".
Para la "revolución desde abajo" la Sinagoga le tenía reservada a los líderes revolucionarios marxistas el Gran Oriente Francés.


----------



## CaesaR88 (3 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> lo sere, pero catolique desde luego que ni lo soy ni me considero tal, con la mala educacion - violacion que tuve en Maristones, y que ellos PAGAN.



La Iglesia está llena de pecadores de la peor calaña. Siento lo que te pasó y rezaré por ti.

No he dicho que seas subnormal. Lo es el que se considera católico pero reza a lucifer arquitecto del mundo.


----------



## CaesaR88 (3 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Eso ya es problema de cada uno.
> Todas las monarquías actuales son oficialmente católicas y están todas sin embargo vinculadas a la masonería, empezando por la española.
> 
> Publicado en 1968.
> ...



El único que se salvó fue Alfonso XIII que consagró España al sagrado corazón de Jesús en 1919… Así acabó.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

CaesaR88 dijo:


> El único que se salvó fue Alfonso XIII que consagró España al sagrado corazón de Jesús en 1919… Así acabó.



Yo dudo que Alfonso XIII fuese masón, cuando le ECHARON ellos el 14 de abril del 31. El parlamento de la II Republica era masón en un 80% o más, segun Paul Preston, el amado historiador del foro (es ironia) y los huevos de la serpiente sabemos que se incuban de antes.

Y el emerito es imposible que lo sea, ya que no se le olvida que echaron a su abuelo y que él nació de *prestado* en un palazzo de Roma, el de los Torlonia si mal no recuerdo.

La zzz yo creo que fue un agente de ellos para cargarse la Monarquia, otra cosa NO se explica.
El pzoe con la ley masonica de sucesión nobiliaria, la ley AGATHA (Ruiz de la Prada), al hacerla retroactiva, que es una barbaridad, se cargaron para siempre a la aristocracia, jaque mate, hermanos contra hermanas, hijas contra sobrinos, etc.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Y el emerito es imposible que lo sea, ya que no se le olvida que echaron a su abuelo



¡¡¡Madre del amor hermoso!!! 
La ingenuidad de algunos es insultante y casi mortal.


CaesaR88 dijo:


> El único que se salvó fue Alfonso XIII que consagró España al sagrado corazón de Jesús en 1919… Así acabó.



Cuenta el policía y escritor antimasónico Mauricio Carlavilla en una de sus obras que el Rey Alfonso XIII salvó el pellejo por que la masonería británica, la que manda de verdad, intercedió ante la española ordenando que lo dejasen sin un rasguño y que se le permitiera abandonar libremente el país.

Los acontecimientos en la superficie de los hechos no son muchas veces como nosotros los interpretamos, pues tienen otra lectura vedada.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (3 Dic 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Una vez leí a un forero que se encontró con De Prada en un vestuario de Madrid, y decía que tenía un rabo descomunal.



La mejor aportación al hilo, sin duda.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> la masonería británica, la que manda de verdad, intercedió ante la española ordenando que lo dejasen sin un rasguño y que se le permitiera abandonar libremente el país.



si, eso si es creible, y casa con lo que cuenta Vilallonga porque su padre, el Baron de Segur, vivio la salida de XIII y su alitosis en Palacio.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> La mejor aportación al hilo, sin duda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



SIN DUDA; muy grande el comentario. 
Y eso explicaria su enorme exito con las mujeres.


----------

